# EAA Conversion kits



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Having slide lock and mis-feeds with 9mm conversion kit for my Witness P .45. Anyone have suggestions as to the cause? In .45 mode absolutely no issues with mis-feeds or slide lock. Put the conversion kit on and my twelve rd mag will only feed when loaded with 8 rds...anymore than that and mis-feeds until mag is down to 8 rds. Happens with the mag that came with it and 2 additional mags that I bought for it. The slide lock occurs with all three mags. Sometimes it locks and sometimes not.:smt022 Use in .45 mode for CCW but wanted the 9 mm conversion for practice and league shoots. Anyone having similar issues with these kits?

This is a copy of my post initially put in the CZ category but belongs here.


----------



## packingheat (Aug 6, 2006)

I bought a Witness in 45 auto and purchased a 10mm slide for mine. The conversion was not near as reliable as the 45. I polished the feed ramp and put 5% higher spring rate in the magazine helped allot , but still is not reliable as the original.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Contacted EAA and they said to send the entire gun (with the conversion) and they would look at the problem. Only prblem with that, the .45 is my carry gun. After I get about 500 rds thru my new XD45C, I'll start carrying that and send the EAA in.


----------



## BigMatt (Sep 4, 2008)

In this months Issue of American Handgunner They did a review of the Witness P Compact in 45 the writer said it was THE most accurate out of the box 45 he had ever fired. In light of that article I am considering buying one as my primary carry weapon (that and the hact that Buds has them for 360 bucks) what do you guys think about the gun as far as over all quality and such?


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

As I said in the IM I sent you, the quality and finish was good, accuracy was more than acceptable. The main problem with the gun itself is the magazines. They become dysfunctional in a short amount of time. The problem is with their customer service. They will not do the work in the time frame they tell you they will, and they will accuse you of doing something that messes with the guns operation. If you are looking at the .45 alone, I really don't think it's a bad gun for the money. If you want to get a conversion kit or have to deal with their customer service department, good luck.:smt102


----------

